# Temperament Compatibility



## lilacleia16

Temperament: Phlegmatic

Does anyone know what temperaments are compatible? I am curious if melancholy is compatible with phlegmatic. If anyone has a successful relationship then what are your temperaments?


----------



## tanstaafl28

Well, being _The Scholar_, I'm going to google it (I'll try to stick to the ones I think are gems).

I really like this diagram:

















How to accept the temperament type of your partner


How ♥ TEMPERAMENT TYPES and marriage ♥ are connected. Find out which problems in communication may appear between spouses of different temperament types. Learn which temperament types suit each other in most productive way.




www.legit.ng













16 Personality Temperament Types and Marriage Compatibility


The article brings you sixteen different personality temperament types and marriage compatibility before you say ‘yes’ to your suitor. Read on to understand the different personality types and check your compatibility with them, before you decide to marry.




www.marriage.com













15 Temperament Blends


Temperament represents the way a person relates to others and responds to events. It is what you have observed and expect someone’s behavior to be, most of the time.




fourtemperaments.com













Four Temperaments in Love


Each of four temperaments has its own way of loving. Choleric Love For people with a choleric temperament, dating is not ...




interpersonal-compatibility.blogspot.com







https://fabiosa.com/lbmkt-ctins-rskk-audkz-pbdlr-compatibility-of-all-types-of-temperament-can-choleric-and-melancholic-people-be-together/



Sanguine and Phlegmatic Compatibility | Psychologia (other combinations linked at the bottom of the article)


----------



## tanstaafl28

lilacleia16 said:


> Temperament: Phlegmatic
> 
> Does anyone know what temperaments are compatible? I am curious if melancholy is compatible with phlegmatic. If anyone has a successful relationship then what are your temperaments?


I'm not just one temperament though. I'm some sort of "mix" between Sanguine and Phlegmatic. I think one of the articles I previously posted talks about blends of temperaments. 

*THE RELATER | I-S (Sanguine-Phlegmatic)*

The Sanguine-Phlegmatic is driven by two temperament needs. The primary need is to be accepted socially. The secondary need is to accommodate others. Either need may dominate their behavior depending on the requirements of the situation.

When the Sanguine and the Phlegmatic natural tendencies are combined, it produces a people-person who is accommodating to the needs of others. They are more relationship oriented and consistent than the other Sanguine combinations. This combination naturally relates well to others and they maintain lasting relationships.

The Sanguine-Phlegmatic needs to be with people most of the time, but some of the time they need to be alone. When alone they will likely rest or sleep. They often become drowsy when sitting still after only a few minutes. They are independent minded and can be very stubborn. Once they establish a routine it can be difficult for them to change. They are very trusting of others and place importance on enduring relationships. It is not unusual for them to keep relationships they formed in kindergarten throughout their life-span; they are loyal to their friends. They are optimistic and full of hope. Most Sanguine-Phlegmatics will smile easily and often.

The Sanguine-Phlegmatic has a calming, friendly, accepting presence. They are disarming with their warm, empathic, and understanding approach. They possess a casual kind of poise in social situations. People tend to seek them out (even strangers) to share their problems because they are perceived to be approachable and good listeners. Children are easily drawn to them because they feel accepted in their presence. Although doing details and organizational things give them difficulty at times, they are able to do them quite well. They can be great administrators. The Sanguine-Phlegmatic works very well with others because they are optimistic, accepting, and accommodating. The Sanguine-Phlegmatic is a frequently found combination.









15 Temperament Blends


Temperament represents the way a person relates to others and responds to events. It is what you have observed and expect someone’s behavior to be, most of the time.




fourtemperaments.com


----------



## lilacleia16

tanstaafl28 said:


> https://fabiosa.com/lbmkt-ctins-rskk-audkz-pbdlr-compatibility-of-all-types-of-temperament-can-choleric-and-melancholic-people-be-together/


*Phlegmatic and melancholic*
A good match. Always tranquil and thoughtful, but at the same time optimistic, a phlegmatic will help a melancholic to cope with negativity. A melancholic, on the other hand, will help a phlegmatic be more active.

Thank you!


----------

